# Agility trainer in Loudoun County, VA



## bigds01 (May 25, 2009)

Anyone know of a good trainer in Loudoun for our soon the be goldie?


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

A Click Above in Leesburg is fabulous.
Mountain View Dog Training is in Amissville
Blue Ridge Dog Training Club (actually I think they train in Winchester?) and
Dulles Gateway Obedience Training Club has agility in both Loudoun and Fairfax Counties.

PM me if you want any additional information.


----------

